# a/d/s pq20 manual



## Frijoles24 (Apr 19, 2010)

does anybody have the manual and parts listing for the original pq20? not the 20.2?

ive been looking for the past few weeks, but i cant find the pq20 anywhere.

thanks guys!


----------



## Frijoles24 (Apr 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## mikecu (Jan 26, 2013)

Frijoles24 said:


> does anybody have the manual and parts listing for the original pq20? not the 20.2?
> 
> ive been looking for the past few weeks, but i cant find the pq20 anywhere.
> 
> thanks guys!


I know this is old, but, I can email a pdf of it.


----------



## johnhoef (Aug 8, 2019)

I could use a copy of a PQ20 schematic, if you please.


----------

